# Moss/Algea on top of shed



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Any recommendations on the best way to remove moss growing on top of my shed. It is located in a damp shady area with perfect growing conditions 

Thanks


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

power washer


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've only ever used a long handled flat scraper on my shed. Then sprayed with liquid moss remover. My shed roof is flat concrete tiles it ha very rough finish, so the moss don't half stick.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

I think I will just use the pressure sprayer. I didn't know if other might be spraying a chemical cleaner or any of the cleaning agents you see at the big box stores.
Thanks


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Is it shingles?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Don't use a pressure washer on shingles. There are products you can buy at big box stores or just use a mixture of bleach and water. Just load up your sprayer and go to town. You can wait an hour or so and use your hose to rinse off or just leave it and every time it rains it will rinse off over time. I choose the latter.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Don't use a pressure washer on shingles. There are products you can buy at big box stores or just use a mixture of bleach and water. Just load up your sprayer and go to town. You can wait an hour or so and use your hose to rinse off or just leave it and every time it rains it will rinse off over time. I choose the latter.


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

maybe a bit late

A multi purpose cleaner that is sodium hydroxide solution based.

Helps dissolve burnt on woody type stuff "chainsaw", bugs "automotive", Grass and Leaves etc


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Buffalolawny said:


> maybe a bit late
> 
> A multi purpose cleaner that is sodium hydroxide solution based.
> 
> Helps dissolve burnt on woody type stuff "chainsaw", bugs "automotive", Grass and Leaves etc


Never too late, thanks for info


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

GreenHorn said:


> Any recommendations on the best way to remove moss growing on top of my shed. It is located in a damp shady area with perfect growing conditions
> 
> Thanks


I have the same issue on my greenhouse. I use a diluted liquid bleach and water . Works great. It will dry it up and it will flake off when it rains.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Run a strip of zinc flashing along the ridgeline under the ridge shingles. Rain will wash the zinc down the roof and moss will not grow.


----------

